# Post your Hav that CANNOT handle it right now



## atsilvers27

I thought these buzzfeed pictures would be fun for us to copy. Anyone who has any pictures or video of their Hav (or other family dog) that is just so happy or overwhelmed it looks like they literally CANNOT take it, please post! And add a funny caption.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/animals-that-cannot-even-handle-it-right-now

Hanna, who literally CANNOT handle me taking a candid photo of her playing on the bed.


----------



## krandall

Kodi, jumping for joy!


----------



## jabojenny

It's a video but here's me torturing Timmy before class. :evil: I love the opening frame with that crooked mouth. He is such a WHINER!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8641001912/


----------



## Pipersmom

Honey just CANNOT handle a bath right now.


----------



## jabojenny

:drama: ound:
I've got one of those types too!


----------



## whimsy

adorable.. everyone of those little furballs!


----------



## whimsy

I just CANNOT stand the smell of those marigolds! I refuse to sniff them again!!


----------



## littlebuddy

Django at his best.


----------



## atsilvers27

Wow, Django looks like a grumpy old man! Poor thing! He just can't anymore, he's done.


----------



## atsilvers27

Pipersmom said:


> Honey just CANNOT handle a bath right now.


Honey is so done with the bath, and it hasn't even started!


----------



## atsilvers27

krandall said:


> Kodi, jumping for joy!


What a fun photo!

Kodi really can't handle life, he MUST jump for joy!


----------



## atsilvers27

whimsy said:


> I just CANNOT stand the smell of those marigolds! I refuse to sniff them again!!


What a beautiful photo! Definitely calendar material. Clearly she just can't with those marigolds.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

These are great! 
Kodi looks so full of life - he feels good! - great photo Karen.

Come on, Evelyn, give Whimsy some lavender or something good to smell! Marigolds? Seriously? They do stink!

There is no bigger Drama King than my Finn! Although it looks like there are a couple others here who might give him a run!! Honey and Timmy?? Hahaha


----------



## MarinaGirl

Get me out of my party dress so I can play ball!!


----------



## lfung5

Take it easy lady, just got the nails done!


----------



## lfung5

I hate when you leave me, please take me WITH!!


----------



## lfung5

Dessert....so close but so dang far away! I can almost taste him!


----------



## lfung5

My insecurities started as a wee pup. I said, don't leave me!!

I have to add my own comment. I would find fred cuddled with this big guy everyday. He loved him


----------



## RitaandRiley

Not that vacuum cleaner thing again!!


----------



## clare

Not the dog house again!


----------



## clare

It's okay you can have it I don't want the pesky ball any way!


----------



## clare

Whose bed is it anyway?!


----------



## Suzi

Mom I Know Its a special Day but why two different bows!


----------



## Suzi

clare said:


> Not the dog house again!


 Clare a kids play house would make a cute kennel!


----------



## Suzi

Mom my feet are not dirty!


----------



## Beau's mom

jabojenny said:


> It's a video but here's me torturing Timmy before class. :evil: I love the opening frame with that crooked mouth. He is such a WHINER!!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8641001912/


Ok, now put Beau in this video -- but add a bit more jumping around and a lot more whining!


----------



## littlebuddy

Sometimes you have to stop and smell the roses!


----------



## m0rg4n

Indy cannot handle bath time.
(He actually does really well. 
He just sits and stares at me the whole time.)


----------



## Laurief

I swear, if you put me in this again, I am going to run away!!!


----------



## DeeDee

*Seriously? Bunny ears?*

I CANNOT smile with these antennas on my head ...


----------



## krandall

POOR tortured doggies!!! <ggg>


----------



## Diann

"Say cheese? Don't think so....I'm done with this!"


----------



## nlb

1.Mom look, here's my pointer impression! 
2. Say cheese!
3.Take it while I shake it!
4. That was a great walk, ahh...cold tile!
5. Stop the tickles....hahahaha


----------



## atsilvers27

Love that last one...she really can't with the tickles


----------



## whimsy

great pictures everyone!!


----------



## TilliesMom

MOST dogs would be over the moon excited about a bike ride, right?
NOT Tillie, she is SO excited she just can't handle it ... lol


----------



## nlb

TilliesMom said:


> MOST dogs would be over the moon excited about a bike ride, right?
> NOT Tillie, she is SO excited she just can't handle it ... lol


Perfect! LOL!

Great thread guys! so cute and funny!


----------



## nlb

atsilvers27 said:


> Love that last one...she really can't with the tickles


Thanks! She really looks like she's laughing there!


----------



## misstray

I can't handle being all clean and fluffy! Make it stop!!!


----------



## Ewokpup

Hoping this works.

I think the cone says it all...


----------



## rokipiki

1. I simply cannot handle those humans talking and talking! This is DOG WALK, no human blah, blah!
2. Grrr! First it was a cat, now chickens! I wanna chaaase them all! 
3. It is raining! I cannot stand it! Every time I have a playdate with that lovely bichon girl it is rainig!
4. Pleeease, can we go home! I do no like this wind!
5. Empty treat bag?! Yopu must be joking! Ias tried so hard to climb here just to find that treat ag is empty!


----------



## Suzi

Okay I thought the sisters were spoiled but Roki get the prize for being one spoiled lovely havanese. I love the picture of him by the rug he looks camouflaged to be a rug himself!


----------



## clare

Roki the floor mop!


----------



## Diann

Love the caption for the first pic, Marina. :clap2:


----------



## sandypaws

I, too, love the first picture and the caption fits perfectly. I can just hear Roki mumbling while walking ahead. Lol


----------



## whimsy

these are all so darling!!


----------



## SJ1998

I love the first photo and caption!


----------



## Atticus

Marina, oh my what a beautiful coat on Roki!!!! Great pics!


----------



## Ewokpup

I found an app that lets you put lolcat style captions on your photos...so here's Bama, unable to handle a lack of bacon. 
(btw I got a new desktop computer so I will be posting more pics now)


----------



## Pipersmom

Haha, give that cute baby some bacon!


----------



## SJ1998

atsilvers27 said:


> I thought these buzzfeed pictures would be fun for us to copy. Anyone who has any pictures or video of their Hav (or other family dog) that is just so happy or overwhelmed it looks like they literally CANNOT take it, please post! And add a funny caption.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mattbellassai/animals-that-cannot-even-handle-it-right-now
> 
> Hanna, who literally CANNOT handle me taking a candid photo of her playing on the bed.


Beautiful! I think my dog might be related to yours!


----------



## atsilvers27

SJ1998 said:


> Beautiful! I think my dog might be related to yours!


Oh really? She has a heavy Los Perritos influence and is line bred on a son of LP Wee Pantaloons, so she has a lot of relatives as Pan was a popular sire.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Mamma, it's too windy - PUHLEEZE can we go inside? _Taken on the ferry from Seattle to Bainbridge Island last summer._


----------



## RitaandRiley

OH NO! Poor Emmie!


----------



## sandypaws

Love the wind blown look! That's what Tyler would look like if we took him on one of the ferries to the Islands.


----------



## Eddie

*Jesse*

Please mom give me a break:


----------



## DapperTuxedo

Tux CANNOT handle that other dog in the mirror!


----------



## whimsy

Tux is adorable! ( That dog in the mirror is cute too! )


----------



## Pucks104

So funny! I played the video of Tux barking at his reflection in the mirror and Porter and Becca came racing in from outside looking for the other dog. They zeroed in on the IPad and were turning their heads back and forth with such puzzled expressions.


----------



## SJ1998

atsilvers27 said:


> Oh really? She has a heavy Los Perritos influence and is line bred on a son of LP Wee Pantaloons, so she has a lot of relatives as Pan was a popular sire.


Yes, I was stalking some of your previous posts for advice after I read that you are a groomer and recall seeing something about your dog. My puppy is also from a Pan son and we feel very lucky to have him!


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha, whew, that is a LOUD bark for such a little dude!!
This would actually be a good way to train him NOT to bark ... just my thought...


----------



## Lila

These are all so GREAT!!! :laugh:
You guys are good. Your captions with the pictures are perfect. 
Loved them ALL! 

Thanks, it made my day!!!


----------



## sandypaws

*Post what your Hav cannot handle*



DapperTuxedo said:


> Tux CANNOT handle that other dog in the mirror!
> 
> I agree with Tammy. Although cute, you might want to curb the barking now. Also, I hope that he doesn't become dog aggressive as he sure doesn't like the other dog in the mirror. Just something to think about.


----------



## Lila

Maybe one of you that's good with expressive quotes could come up with one for Mikey. He just had his bath. I love the way he's holding his mouth. Any ideas?


----------



## Lila

I just realized this pic is similar to the avatar one. I guess I like close ups


----------



## DapperTuxedo

sandypaws said:


> DapperTuxedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tux CANNOT handle that other dog in the mirror!
> 
> I agree with Tammy. Although cute, you might want to curb the barking now. Also, I hope that he doesn't become dog aggressive as he sure doesn't like the other dog in the mirror. Just something to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why this is so hilarious to me. This is the first time I've ever heard him bark. He whined the first night in his cage, but never barked. And he's been introduced to five different dogs ranging from a Great Pyrenees to a 10-week-old Sharpei and never once reacted this way to any of them. This just sort of came out of nowhere!
> 
> Any suggestions on how to curb the barking? I suppose as long as there's a predictable way to induce the barking, I might as well use it to my advantage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pucks104

http://www.treatpouch.com/stop-dog-barking/

This video shows how to teach a dog to bark and then teach a dog to Shush using a clicker or you could use a marker word like "Yes" if you don't have a clicker. If the link won't work just google Treat Pouch dog training videos. Since you have a trigger for Tux's barking you can just start in on the signal to bark then work on the shush.


----------



## clare

DapperTuxedo said:


> sandypaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's why this is so hilarious to me. This is the first time I've ever heard him bark. He whined the first night in his cage, but never barked. And he's been introduced to five different dogs ranging from a Great Pyrenees to a 10-week-old Sharpei and never once reacted this way to any of them. This just sort of came out of nowhere!
> 
> Any suggestions on how to curb the barking? I suppose as long as there's a predictable way to induce the barking, I might as well use it to my advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Tux may have met 5 different types of dog,but non as scary as a Havanses puppy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fashiongal21

The one in his bed was taken after he was neutered poor lil bugger and the other one is for the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Beau's mom

Oooh! Our sweet Mossimo!!!


----------



## DapperTuxedo

clare said:


> DapperTuxedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tux may have met 5 different types of dog,but non as scary as a Havanses puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Right??
Click to expand...


----------



## jabojenny

*If only he could speak....*

Now mind you once again we're early to class because I left myself extra time because of the Andrea downpours, and once again all he wanted get out of the car to go to class. He didn't even have to go to the bathroom!
OMG!!!!! Really???? I felt like I was torturing him.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8979298071/


----------



## misstray

OMG I wish mine was that quiet when I pull into a parking lot. Brody gets so excited and VERY vocal. I actually am pretty sure I have some hearing loss/damage in my right ear from him barking like a nut-job every time I go into a parking lot (be it work, gas station, home, grocery store, drive through, etc etc).


----------



## krandall

jabojenny said:


> Now mind you once again we're early to class because I left myself extra time because of the Andrea downpours, and once again all he wanted get out of the car to go to class. He didn't even have to go to the bathroom!
> OMG!!!!! Really???? I felt like I was torturing him.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8979298071/


OMG!!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughing!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh: What a CUTIE Timmy is!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

You are so MEAN to sweet little Timmy (who looks SO cute in this video, I can't stand it)

He's like "enough with the questions, let's go!"


----------



## atsilvers27

That was too precious! It's so not nice that you told him he had to wait three minutes!


----------



## jabojenny

misstray said:


> OMG I wish mine was that quiet when I pull into a parking lot. Brody gets so excited and VERY vocal. I actually am pretty sure I have some hearing loss/damage in my right ear from him barking like a nut-job every time I go into a parking lot (be it work, gas station, home, grocery store, drive through, etc etc).


I've worked VERY HARD trying to curtail the barking. Timmy doesn't like to be left in the car when I go to a store to run a quick errand. He has conditioned himself that each time he hears the turn signal that we are going into a parking lot for me to leave him. Now that it's getting hot out no more errands with mom.



krandall said:


> OMG!!!! I almost fell out of my chair laughing!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh: What a CUTIE Timmy is!!!


I know I was laughing too, but felt kinda bad.



Pipersmom said:


> You are so MEAN to sweet little Timmy (who looks SO cute in this video, I can't stand it)
> 
> He's like "enough with the questions, let's go!"


I'm an instigator. If he didn't cock his head back and forth each time I asked one I might not ask so many.



atsilvers27 said:


> That was too precious! It's so not nice that you told him he had to wait three minutes!


Oh no I started with telling him he had to wait 10! Imagine how funny that whole video would have been!


----------



## whimsy

omg too cute for words!!! Love that little voice he is making!


----------



## sandypaws

OMG, Jenny, I know you're probably tired of hearing it, but it's the Bailey thing all over again. The head cocking and that funny, funny little muffled or "I'm really trying not to bark Mom" sound. Tyler never picked up the head cocking thing so I think I'm reliving Bailey through Timmy which is a really nice thing. Thank you for that.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I cannot be cooped up all day. I MUST RUN FREEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(you're right karen, they do run fast)


----------



## krandall

Love it Ruth!


----------



## jabojenny

Awe so cute. Did he run in circles too? I'm jealous, is that sun I see in your picture?


----------



## chataboutthat

Tippi is ALWAYS happy!


----------



## sandypaws

*Posy your Hav that cannot ha dole it right now*



chataboutthat said:


> Tippi is ALWAYS happy!


Love that one. That's what I look like after riding in our Wrangler. Very cute:clap2:


----------



## chataboutthat

dear god. i am dying. i just watched the video of timmy three times. toooooo cute!


----------



## Pucks104

Timmy video - Way too cute! Chester will run circles around you Ruth. Enjoy!


----------



## Lalla

I am SO not going to have that bath....


----------



## sandypaws

Love that dirty little dog!


----------



## tra_po

lfung5 said:


> Dessert....so close but so dang far away! I can almost taste him!


This is great!!!


----------



## tra_po

m0rg4n said:


> Indy cannot handle bath time.
> (He actually does really well.
> He just sits and stares at me the whole time.)


Oh, sweet boy!

I notice he's a chocolate... I notice he still has his pretty green eyes and color. How old is he? Trying to figure out if some of this will hold with mine. Thanks.


----------

